# Apple And Blackcurrant "cider"



## DJbrewer (26/7/09)

Nothing special but since I had a spare 5L glass jar (from my small batch brewing experiments) I thought I would have a try at an apple and blackcurrant "cider". 

Recipe as follows:

- 4 L apple and blackcurrant juice (Berri brand), 4.9% blackcurrant juice 
- 70 g glucose
- 35 g lactose
- 1/2 tsp Yeast nutrient
- Safale US-05 Dry Ale Yeast (about 1/2 a pack)


Notes:
- Juice was the version with NO preservative and NO added sugar 
- Yeast nutrient boiled for minutes as instructed on pack, with the lactose and glucose
- about 1/2 a pack of yeast
- Yeast pitched directly into the juice in the glass jar
- vigorously shaken


I read somewhere here that you do not need too much sugar (dextrose/glucose/table).
Perhaps I should have used a champagne yeast, which will ferment dryer than the US-05 (maybe).

anyway, this is what small batch brewing is all about...


----------



## lanerigg (26/7/09)

Sounds very tempting, small batch ciders. I have made a 23ltr 5 months ago with just apple Berri cider 800g dex, 250g lactose and champagne yeast. Its one of the best tasting ciders i have have ever tasted! 

What was the SG of yours? I might try apple and pear next weekend.


----------



## DJbrewer (26/7/09)

Hi,

small batches are great. 
quick and easy to clean equipment; 
you can try different things (like the apple/blackcurrant); 
and if you do not drink much then they are perfect. 

in this brew i just wanted to see if it tasted ok before getting hold of some currents and/or apples to add to the brew.

regarding your apple cider you made: good stuff. save money and have a better tasting drink at the same time!

with respect to my apple/pear cider:
see post and thread: apple/pear cider
for the recipe and SG values. 

After a few months now the taste is even better, especially when super cold and very clear; i.e. when there is no sediment stirred up OR if the chill haze (?) has settled out, which takes about one week in the fridge. 


I think it is amazing that you can get such a good taste as an amateur... :icon_cheers:


----------



## DJbrewer (27/7/09)

I am not sure what it is but the apple/blackcurrant cider started bubbling within about 3 hours and the bubbling is at a rate of about 1 per 30 seconds. Contrast this to my other ciders and this brew is like a rocket!

differences are:
- different juice (apple+blackcurrant versus apple+pear)
- different yeast (used dry yeast this time not liquid yeast)
- used glucose instead of white table sugar

interesting...


----------

